# Vintage Brentwood Clubs



## Pfellabaum (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi I am trying to get more information on a set of Brentwood clubs that my father in law acquired 25+ years ago. I can only find one or two eBay listings and really no information about this brand specifically. I know these are steel shaft with wood look overlay. It’s a set of 8, the putter is an H&B brand. Any tips with more info/age/value would be appreciated!


----------



## Pfellabaum (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi John, my mother-in-law would like to sell these. Shoot me an email if you are interested! [email protected]


----------

